# DS #4268: The Wizard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road (USA)



## granville (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5488^^


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice, it's finally out in english.  The graphic engine lets awesome.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow... that game looks wonderful. I like the Japanese version cover better.

P.S. Does this game includes an anti-piracy check?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 10, 2009)

Kinda expecting a very basic RPG experience, so I'll probably wait for another drought before getting too heavily into it. But the premise is really cool, and yeah, the graphics look good.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 10, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Wow... that game looks wonderful. I like the Japanese version cover better.
> 
> P.S. Does this game includes an anti-piracy check?



Working fine at AKAIO 1.5/R4 1.18/YSMenu 1.17a07

I HATED the japanese version of "Over the Rainbow".


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 10, 2009)

Been waiting for this.

Looks very good from the images.

Hopefully this works on EDGE.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 10, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> I HATED the japanese version of "Over the Rainbow".


No, it's the Japanese version Wizard of Oz (RIZ-OWD). Thanks for my answering question, Yuan!


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2009)

So goodbye yellow brick road.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 10, 2009)

This will be interesting...RPG with characters from childhood stories!


----------



## mosaic (Oct 10, 2009)

Just started playing! No problems so far on EDGE.


----------



## Brocktree (Oct 10, 2009)

How fascinating. Too bad i have projects to complete.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 10, 2009)

mosaic said:
			
		

> Just started playing! No problems so far on EDGE.



Great! Thanks for that news!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2009)

It's a gorgeous game at the very least, you HAVE to give it that much. I really enjoy the game, but it will be mixed among others. It's a standard RPG for the most part, but with an all-touch interface and a trackball moving system. I think elixirdream mentioned a dpad hack for the Japanese version, but i dunno if he will make one for the US release. It's not his responsibility or obligation. The touch screen controls work pretty well anyways.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Oct 10, 2009)

No problems on DSTT running the latest test kernal.  Obviously I couldn't test pre-that kernal...

So far I love the graphics and definitely like the tongue in cheek narrator/tutorial teacher informing you that your dog should be played with every now and again.

It kind of reminds me of what My World My Way could be been with a bigger graphics/production budget looks-wise.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 10, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> This will be interesting...RPG with characters from childhood stories!


KH.............SRSLY

been waiting, excited to play.


----------



## mosaic (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't like the trackball moving system. It's actually hard to control the move speed and direction IMO. Anyone got a hack that enables navigation using the dpad? Thanks!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 10, 2009)

How do I save the game?


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2009)

When you get to the Emerald City, you can save with the wizard. Until then, there might be a quick save feature.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 10, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> When you get to the Emerald City, you can save with the wizard. Until then, there might be a quick save feature.



No, there isn't. Wth...


----------



## geminisama (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay, it's out. Will try after I make room on one of my MicroSDs.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 10, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Yay, it's out. Will try after I make room on one of my MicroSDs.



I know what you mean!


----------



## flusflus89 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> How do I save the game?


Either in emerald city with the wizard or if you select to quit the game from the menu it will quick save, meaning that when you turn your DS back on, it will restore where you are and then delete the save.

Also, I don't know how can anybody not like the trackball thingie. Using long and light slides is quite easy to make the character run through the screen with enough control to never touch the limits of the screen. Very smooth controls IMHO.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over the Rainbow is a song they were stating they hated the japanese version of that song.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2009)

for some reason the name of this games sounds like a documentary like seeing how all the actors are doing now...

lol


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 10, 2009)

Meh.. If this doesn't even have any anti-piracy-protection, it's not worth trying it out >.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh~!
Granville.. send me a .sav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think the offer is still valid


----------



## ganesh2 (Oct 10, 2009)

There are too many interesting games out lately...

I did not even have the time to try iron master....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> It's a gorgeous game at the very least, you HAVE to give it that much. I really enjoy the game, but it will be mixed among others. It's a standard RPG for the most part, but with an all-touch interface and a trackball moving system. I think elixirdream mentioned a dpad hack for the Japanese version, but i dunno if he will make one for the US release. It's not his responsibility or obligation. The touch screen controls work pretty well anyways.


It really is beautiful game..

I was waiting for this....Looking forward to checking it out1
I really love standard/generic RPGs, my favorite type of games.....especially with the this, Turn based type of battle, and not Active!


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Oct 10, 2009)

Diddn't heard of this game. It works on R4i and its a great game! Nice garphics, good rpg-system. Only bad thing is the control with the touch screen, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 10, 2009)

I gonna try it, I already wanted to play the japanese one, but someone said, 
it isn't very playable if you can't read it or something.


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Oh~!
> Granville.. send me a .sav
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry elixir, but i've not tried the US version yet. I've only played through a little of the Japanese one. I've unfortunately had no time for playing games lately. I'm having to do almost constant training or working for jobs. I'd love to play this, heck i'd love to go to sleep, but i can't due to work. It's all I can do to post this message while working. Nightmare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soulanger on chat said he liked the game though, so i'd ask him about a save. Sorry.


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 10, 2009)

MeH..... I may try this next tme theres a drought.

so is this like... a sequel to the film?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> MeH..... I may try this next tme theres a drought.
> 
> so is this like... a sequel to the film?



It's kinda a loose version of the events in the film, although very different.

I played the Japanese version a bit, but eventually stopped playing because I didn't know what the fuck I was doing. I've already downloaded this and I'm giving it a roll.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 10, 2009)

why is every1 so hyped over woz?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why is every1 so hyped over woz?



Because it's a neat concept to take a classic film and be able to make it look so cool.

I've been playing it for a while and it has some flaws, but otherwise it's fun.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Oct 10, 2009)

Pros
--------
Great graphics engine

Cons
--------
Noticeable slowdown whilst running compared to the Japanese version
The most boring battle system ever
No character development whatsoever (beyond what you already know from the story)
Very little items/equipment
Bare-bones character customisation
SO MUCH FUCKING BACKTRACKING (a completely shitty amount of backtracking, made even more punishing by the fact that there isn't anywhere to stock up on healing items apart from the shop back at Oz)
Those shitty fights you have to go through anytime you want to gain new skills for your character are the most annoying things ever

2/10

Boring as all hell, worth checking out for five minutes to see a shining example of production value being pushed way out infront of decent gameplay.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why is every1 so hyped over woz?



Because (almost) everybody loves The Wizard of Oz and this game is great!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

Pros
--------
Great graphics engine: *Agreed, this game is gorgeous*

Cons
--------
Noticeable slowdown whilst running compared to the Japanese version: *WTF are you talking about? It's fine for me, compared between both versions*
The most boring battle system ever: *Boring? It's about as fast as your standard Pokemon/Dragon Quest, maybe a little longer. You get your generic standard attack, magic, etc.*
No character development whatsoever (beyond what you already know from the story): *I guess, but how are you gonna make a deep, engaging, epic story from the WoZ?*
Very little items/equipment: *It's supposed to be a minimalist RPG anyway*
Bare-bones character customisation: *...Isn't that the same as equipment? Anyway, they're not gonna throw all their beautiful character models to the trash heap*
SO MUCH FUCKING BACKTRACKING (a completely shitty amount of backtracking, made even more punishing by the fact that there isn't anywhere to stock up on healing items apart from the shop back at Oz): *It's not as much as Metroid or Castlevania, calm down. I do agree with the whole Potions thing and the fact that you there's no healing hubs of any kind, outside of Oz.*
Those shitty fights you have to go through anytime you want to gain new skills for your character are the most annoying things ever: *It's called "boss battles" or "fighting enemies". I know, what a concept!*

2/10

Boring as all hell, worth checking out for five minutes to see a shining example of production value being pushed way out infront of decent gameplay.: *It's not bad gameplay, it's just kind of generic*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2009)

And I love generic (when it comes to RPGs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I don't appreciate people calling this battle system boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really digg it..
I don't like senseless button mashing, and I prefer this over any Active Battle type of RPG..

But that's me, preferring a bit of "old school"


----------



## jaouad (Oct 10, 2009)

ive been playin it for a while and i can conclude for myself that this is a very basic rpg. And thats why i think it sucks,, badly


----------



## Rayder (Oct 10, 2009)

Seems OK to me.....I prefer the minimalistic approach to an RPG.  I don't have to sift through hundreds of items or fiddly-fart in menus overly much.  Still, I'll probably play it for awhile then get bored and quit like I do most RPG's these days.  Being all touchscreen controlled kinda sucks....it works well enough, but wasn't really necessary for them to force it on you.  It could have been all d-pad and buttons just as easily.  Should have been an option.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Oct 10, 2009)

I was all set to pick up this game and try it, but the whole  stylus movement thing just kills it for me.

Just like Starfox Command and Phantom Hourglass, I'm not going to play a game when a chunk of the screen is covered by my stylus, and I end up furiously scribbling at the screen to try and get anywhere. 
Why do so many developers feel the need to force gimmicky interactions in titles that don't need it, when there's no reason to do so?
...and don't even get me started on the Wii in that regard.

The Dpad hacks for these games were the only things making them remotely playable. I really do hope some enterprising hax0r works up a Dpad hack for this one too...


----------



## Orc (Oct 10, 2009)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> Why do so many developers feel the need to force gimmicky interactions in titles that don't need it, when there's no reason to do so?
> ...and don't even get me started on the Wii in that regard.


Same here. This is what messed up Scribblenauts for me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

WTF how come I never heard of this amazing looking game


----------



## evening (Oct 10, 2009)

What a beautiful game! I was wasn't sure if I wanted to play it, especially since it uses touch controls, but so-far it has been pretty intuitive. I'm much more impressed with TWoO controls than the ones in Phantom Hourglass. 
I was only going to try out this game for a few minutes but I'm hooked. It is a simple RPG but the graphics and music so far a blowing me away.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know: for some games the all-stylus approach works, for others it does not.  Scribblenauts wasn't as good as it could have been because of it and I never got into Phantom Hourglass without the D-Pad hack because of it.

But it works here.  It's an original enough idea, sort of like playing an MMO using a mouse for movement.  There isn't an awful lot of information that needs to be displayed with a HUD, so having a circle on the bottom screen you touch to move around in pseudo-3D works for me.

I haven't noticed any slowdown yet, especially when compared to the Japanese version.  I'm not sure what would cause said slowdown... the English language?  There have been much bigger games released since Riz-OWD was released in Japan, it could just be tarnished memories of what used to be.

As for character development: you saw the big WB logo at the beginning.  There's not an awful lot that could be done while under the watchful eye of the license holder here.  This isn't a gothic retelling or edgy re-imagining.  So obviously they are going to stick to the strengths of the story.  And it's a story most of us grew up hearing almost yearly on in movie form, so of course it's going to seem old hat.  The game's whole selling point is to make an RPG out of nostalgia.

All told, I'd say it definitely is a good time waster and anyone with 128 megs could do a lot worse in terms of RPGs than RIZ-OWD.  The fact that I was able to jump right into the action within 5 minutes definitely was a selling point for me after the past few weeks of games with absurdly long tutorial levels.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

I LOVE this game! The graphics, music, gameplay, controls, etc are absolutely ASTONISHING! And to you dicks who complain about it being touch-only-controlled: fuck you! You probably haven't even given it a try at all! Usually, I HATE touch-only games, but here, the controls are SO responsive I almost prefer them over D-pad controls!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

So, aside from different language, was anything else changed in the US version? like change in difficulty or bug-fix or anything? 



			
				Zerrix said:
			
		

> Meh.. If this doesn't even have any anti-piracy-protection, it's not worth trying it out >.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 11, 2009)

I decided to give it a shot a while ago, but after watching the trailers and some pics it doesn't look so good IMO.




			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I LOVE this game! The graphics, music, gameplay, controls, etc are absolutely ASTONISHING! And to you dicks who complain about it being touch-only-controlled: fuck you! You probably haven't even given it a try at all! Usually, I HATE touch-only games, but here, the controls are SO responsive I almost prefer them over D-pad controls!


----------



## anaxs (Oct 11, 2009)

i didnt expect this game to be any good
il try it out as soon as i have some time

nice one .darky


----------



## jaouad (Oct 11, 2009)

@darky

as much as i dont like the game. I gotte say i agree on the controls. Theyre pretty nice and smooth, very controllable...

But the rest of the game just sucks yes


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2009)

thts pretty sad to hear cuz i was really looking forward to it and had it on my list


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 11, 2009)

anyone saying it's sucky should play wizard of oz for snes now that's really sucky has sucking a ice cream bar!!

but on to game topic it's very cool and the battle things is sort of like a mix between pokemon and dragon quest. you have to use different people from you party to attack the baddies. but no healing points and limit money just are... meh... but i'm going be playing this for a while. also what's the point of petting toto? i get new tricks but how the heck am i suppose to use them. also i got my first egg. 9 left to go!! also that middle finger lady was LOL it looked like my grandma.

touch screen controls are soild and a first for an rpg i have seen on a ds...

and also this game and vallaha knights are takeing up my time!!

this game pwns rpg's that i'm playing right now by any chance.


----------



## lollercoil (Oct 11, 2009)

It borrows heavily from oldschool computer role-playing games, so it's no wonder why people don't like it and claim it "sucks". I do agree it's a bit generic, and at times it feels like I'm playing a dragon quest clone, but I can think of even worse RPGs on the DS. The all stylus controls work well, the visuals are appealing, the combat actually requires some minor degree of skill and the story is enjoyable (thanks to the source material).

Also, why the complaint about "character development"? What type of development do you need for these characters outside "scarecrow wants a brain" and "Dorthy wants to go home"? If you want such nonsensical garbage in a "role-playing" game, just stick with your Final Fantasy type games.


----------



## dib (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to admit, I was expecting something terrible.  It sounded like you would constantly be rolling the trackball to move, but it's a point-Dorothy-in-the-direction-and-send-her-running process.

I think Dpad would be preferrable just because there is absolutely no reason to forgo traditional controls for this, it's not like they innovated something like The World Ends With You achieved.  But it's not the hassle I was expecting.  Hell, I can even see myself playing this past the tutorial.

And the battle system deserves some praise.  While the buttons would still be optimal--as they have always been--this is the first turn based RPG with touch screen implemented that isn't entirely tedious.  Queuing multiple commands was novel and works surprisingly well.

I do resent the verbose text so far, and I hope that it's not a significant part of the game throughout.  But at least it can be skipped with relative ease where some RPGs force you to scroll through every segment individually.

Not sure if it's worth playing, but I didn't hate it after five minutes and I'm actually intrigued enough to stick with for now.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice game only thing i hate is the saving


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, you can save at any time.   Just go to the menu and select "quit game", it will do a quicksave for you and you can continue from wherever you were.  When you boot back up, select continue.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, and in regards to my comments on healing and it being annoying, eventually Dorothy will learn some magic to heal people. So it gets easier (and less costly) from that point on.

A good game. This and Pokemon are really burning the hours.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 11, 2009)

It's a pleasant surprise it has actually turned out all right and even good. Tried it out myself- all righty with the controls, an interesting idea, not quiet essential though, IMHO. Nice take on a well-known story with good results, kinda like Joan of Arc on the PSP. Expected a failure, turned out nice. Let's celebrate!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2009)

So I got the first egg......is this all we're gonna be doing the whole game; running down paths with pretty graphics and fighting monsters?

I'm still waiting to see something a little more interesting than a pretty path to walk down.


----------



## mosaic (Oct 11, 2009)

mosaic said:
			
		

> I don't like the trackball moving system. It's actually hard to control the move speed and direction IMO. Anyone got a hack that enables navigation using the dpad? Thanks!



Okay, I take back what I said regarding the trackball moving system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once you get the hang of it.. It's actually pretty decent.

Hmm.. But yeah, eventually a Dpad hack will be made and it will be handy. Still, looking forward to it


----------



## funem (Oct 11, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No character development whatsoever (beyond what you already know from the story): I guess, but how are you gonna make a deep, engaging, epic story from the WoZ?



For a start the Wizzard of Oz was 16 books ( of which I have very early prints of the books I bought for my kids in an old book shop ).... so there is plenty more they could have done with the story...

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
The Marvelous Land of Oz
Ozma of Oz
Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
The Road to Oz 
The Emerald City of Oz
The Patchwork Girl of Oz 
Tik-Tok of Oz 
The Scarecrow of Oz
Rinkitink in Oz
The Lost Princess of Oz
The Tin Woodman of Oz
The Magic of Oz
Glinda of Oz
Queer Visitors from the Marvelous Land of Oz
Little Wizard Stories of Oz - which is actually six stories

I like the game but its to "on the rails", all the lush ladscape and you cant move off into it, it looks really cool when you approach the castle for the first time and the water looks really good. but its to stuck to the path.... litterally.......

It is definitely worth playing just to see what can be done with a decent graphics engine ( come on you cant help but smile when the game loads and Dorothy, Lion, Tin Man and Scarecrow do the little dance at the beginning.... )

If you haven't tried it give it a go, I personally don't think its going to keep many people to the end, but you deserve to see what can be done with a DS in the right hands.


----------



## mosaic (Oct 12, 2009)

Wizard of Oz Beyond the Yellow Brick Road (U)
COZE 8E18A92A

*D-Pad Control*
**Y for Total Stop
**Never activate during battle, story telling, events and etc

94000130 FFBF0000
021DD3E4 0000FFFF
D2000000 00000000
94000130 FF7F0000
021DD3E4 FFFF0FFF
D2000000 00000000
94000130 FFEF0000
021DD3EC 0000FFFF
D2000000 00000000
94000130 FFDF0000
021DD3EC FFFF0FFF
D2000000 00000000
94000136 FFFD0000
021DD3E4 00000000
021DD3EC 00000000
D2000000 00000000

Credits and Kudos goes to *elixirdream*


----------



## TFDELTA (Oct 12, 2009)

mosaic said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz Beyond the Yellow Brick Road (U)
> COZE 8E18A92A
> 
> *D-Pad Control*
> ...


How to make it works or how to add this in *cheat.db file? No executable or xDelta patch?


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2009)

Open up your cheat file with R4CCE. Make a new entry for the game, put in the title and game ID as provided. In that new games folder, add in a code page, and put the name and AR code into it. Save your cheat file in the proper format, and tada, you're done.


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 12, 2009)

The music in this game seems VERY familiar.  Like the intro song, I'm positive I've heard it somewhere before.  And the music while walking around sounds a lot like music from Final Fantasy TA2.  Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## lacechan (Oct 13, 2009)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> The music in this game seems VERY familiar.  Like the intro song, I'm positive I've heard it somewhere before.  And the music while walking around sounds a lot like music from Final Fantasy TA2.  Does anyone else feel this way?



Composed by the people behind Final Fantasy Tactics and Ogre Battle series. Opening (and ending) is by the person responsible for Wild ARMs soundtracks.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Oct 13, 2009)

mosaic said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz Beyond the Yellow Brick Road (U)
> COZE 8E18A92A
> 
> *D-Pad Control*
> ...



Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## TFDELTA (Oct 13, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Open up your cheat file with R4CCE. Make a new entry for the game, put in the title and game ID as provided. In that new games folder, add in a code page, and put the name and AR code into it. Save your cheat file in the proper format, and tada, you're done.


Thanks friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The M3 Real'll detect the *dat or I must rename the file extension to *.db, btw I'll try thanks
--EDIT--
I obtain the _"GAME-ID from ROM"_ and add properly the cheat, I put the urscheat.dat and/or cheat.dat (renamed) in ROOT/NDS. Then I select the *.dat file with the cheat, when I acces to cheat list the code appears but the M3 Real frozen
*
Complete Game ID ->* COZE 8e18a92a

I'll make a XML 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--EDIT2--
Doesn't works


----------



## TFDELTA (Oct 15, 2009)

up?


----------

